# midwest slotcar show SUNDAY NOV 12 TH 2017



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

MIDWEST SLOTCAR SHOW SUNDAY NOVEMBER 12 TH 2017 IN HIGHLAND IND AT THE LINCOLN CENTER ON LINCOLN STREET. ITS ONLY 68 DAYS AWAY HONDA27 1 AFXNUT 0.:smile2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning, 
Getting close to show time. 46 days until the Midwest Slot Car Show. I guess that makes the score Honda - 1 to A/FX Nut - 1. I'm posting the show info below.

"THE BIG ONE"
THE MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 12, 2017
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST.
HIGHLAND, INDIANA

OPEN 10:00 AM TO 3:00 PM CST
ADULTS $6.00 AND CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE

The past shows have been great. Lots of vendors, and a large selection of items. Cars, parts, track, decals, and etc.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show*

midwest slotcars show sunday nov 12 th 2017 this update brought to you its only 22 days away now its honda27 2 afxnut 1 0


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning, 
It's 7 days remaining until the November 12th, 2017 Midwest Slot Car Show.
That makes the score A/FX Nut-2 to Honda27-2. 
See you all there.:wink2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning,

It is now 6 days until the November 12th, 2017 Midwest Slot Car Show.

The score is now,
A/FX Nut------3
Honda 27-----2

See you Sunday.:grin2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well it's time for another update. With less than a week to go until the November 12th, 2017, Midwest Slot Car Show. The updates will come daily. So we are 5 days away until this Sunday's event.


That makes the score,
A/FX Nut-------4
Honda27-------2
:wink2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slot car show*

this slot car show update brought to u by honda27 its only 4 days away.now its honda27 3 afxnut 4 see u in 24 hours.:smile2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well it's only 3 days until the November 12th, 2017 Midwest Slot Car Show. 

That makes the score,
A/FX Nut------5
Honda27------3
:surprise:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*slot cars show*

ok guythis show update is brought to u by honda27 its now only 2 dayw til the show see u all there now its honda27 4 afxnut 5 see u in 24 hours for next update:smile2:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*when is that show again
were is it,any great deals to be had
just asking
gt40*
:hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

you funny gt 40 beeter stop by my tables anr say hello


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ok everyone,
It's 1 day left until the November 12th, 2017 Midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score,
A/FX Nut------6
Honda27------4

That makes me the winner of the Show Countdown! There's only one update left. Honda cannot pass me or tie. 

:grin2: :woohoo:


----------

